# Punk kids and weekend warrior hunters



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

ok i have had it with weekend warrior duck hunters and punk ass kids who just go and shoot at anything and blow there calls like dumb asses. I bout lost it on 3 teenagers this morning that decided to ruin the morning by talking loud and not shutting up then shooting at every tweety bird that flew over rather than shut up and wait for the ducks.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Amen Brother!!! I know the feeling. Mostly hunt later in season when the weather keeps the candy A****S at home.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

UC_Duckhunter said:


> blow _there_ calls like dumb asses.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Take-EM (Oct 11, 2010)

Seriously!!! Last night I had two guys shoot @ ducks working my decoys...over me!!! After we had our words they claimed that they thought my decoys were actual ducks....DumbA**s


----------



## Muck (Oct 15, 2010)

What exactly is a weekend warrior hunter? Someone who has a job, and hunts on Saturday? Seriously, I'd like to know.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Take-EM said:


> Seriously!!! Last night I had two guys shoot @ ducks working my decoys...over me!!! After we had our words they claimed that they thought my decoys were actual ducks....DumbA**s


WOW...I would have gone nuts.......I hate to get crowded in


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Crowded conditions=irritable hunters. It's like taking a bunch of rats and putting them in a small cage, they will be crowded and begin to fight amongst each other...give them a bigger cage and they are all happy campers. I don't mean to compare us to rats exactly, but the analogy is the same. Hopefully icy conditions will soon arrive and keep some of the crowding down to a minimum.
R


----------



## Take-EM (Oct 11, 2010)

Ya and then earlier in the week, I think it was Tuesday, I walked out to this island to find it covered in trash from hunters. And in their blinds I found 7 ducks that were shot and about 6 floating out in the water that had just been left to rot... I don't know what can be done about hunters like this. They are ruining it for everyone. They all need to be shot it was disgusting


----------



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Muck said:


> What exactly is a weekend warrior hunter? Someone who has a job, and hunts on Saturday? Seriously, I'd like to know.


I refer to the hunters that think its cool to shoot at any duck no matter the distance, blow the calls when they dont know, and disappear when it gets cold weekend warrior hunters


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

UC_Duckhunter said:


> Muck said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a weekend warrior hunter? Someone who has a job, and hunts on Saturday? Seriously, I'd like to know.
> ...


I don't think the above described behavior has anything to do with being a weekend warrior it happens during the week as well. As far as the calling goes well everyone in the swamp is a championship duck caller.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am getting of all this high and mighty waterfowl hunter crap I keep hearing on here. If you don't like what others are doing, then go talk to them and offer to help them learn the right way. Quit whining when people don't do stuff the way you want them to. We all have to start at the bottom and learn, for the most part I had to learn and am still learning on my own, although I have had quite a bit of help from people I have met on here (you know who you are). There is nothing wrong with being a so called weekend warrior. Check yourself before you point fingers at others. Good grief. I am off my rant box now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

travis madden said:


> As far as the calling goes well everyone in the swamp is a championship duck caller.


 :lol:

Old Phil said it best "There are world championship duck callers, and then there are world champion duck killers." I rather be the duck killer. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I am getting of all this high and mighty waterfowl hunter crap I keep hearing on here. If you don't like what others are doing, then go talk to them and offer to help them learn the right way. Quit whining when people don't do stuff the way you want them to. We all have to start at the bottom and learn, for the most part I had to learn and am still learning on my own, although I have had quite a bit of help from people I have met on here (you know who you are). There is nothing wrong with being a so called weekend warrior. Check yourself before you point fingers at others. Good grief. I am off my rant box now.


Oh you can bet that when I bother to offer "advice" and I get an attitude; I will leave them really pissed off, I seem to have the knack for it!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> travis madden said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the calling goes well everyone in the swamp is a championship duck caller.
> ...


Dumbest duck commander quote ever!! Just an excuse from a mediocre caller to make up for his inabilities to run a call to it's fullest potential. Not saying dude doesn't call in and kill more ducks a season than most of us do in 5, he's just trying to defend getting called out. I'll take old Jimbo, Rick Dunn, Trey Crawford, Mr. Stephens ect ect over old Phil anyday. Not saying Phil couldn't get the job done just fine, but I'm pretty sure he's not any more of a killer than any of the guys above. I think Jimbo said it better when he said " There are world champion duck callers and there are world champion duck killers. I'd rather be both!" :mrgreen:


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya'll crack me up. You all know you did the same thing when you first started. Went out in the marsh with your buddies and got bored when the ducks weren't flyin so you improvised.......


I don't understand how you can go out to these wma's and hunt the unit without having some other weekend warrior disrupt your hunt. It happens get over it and stop complaining about it. If you don't like it you have to go further than the homers. It's that simple....


No beef, i'm just getting so dang sick or reading 90% complaint's.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hee haw! 

I love this time of year.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

As a beginner it can be just as frustrating having someone set up right next to you , with a nice duck boat Full of decoys and great callers and pull ever duck in the area to their spread . All i have is a kayak and carry on a dozen or so decoys , one mojo . Its all good though . love being out there and do learn from other hunters good and bad . Just wish others would not put in right next to ya though . If i were a duck i would go to their spread too !! LOL . SO i try to find area's that i can get my kayak into were boats can't get and i don't even try hunting the big water in Cutler , just can't compete with a spread with a hundred decoys and good callers . I feel lucky and glad to get anything . Hunting big game on public land CAN be just as frustrating as waterfowl hunting IF we let it . Not going to let anyone ruin my hunt though , life is too darn short and i feel very lucky to even be able to hunt so many animal/birds so close to home . Just being out and enjoying the view is great !! That old saying about taking the time and smelling the roses , comes to mind !! Even if all you see is this , its still a great day !! IMO .


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I love that second picture you have there Robk!

What you guys need to do is find a place to hunt where there isn't another soul to bother you! Last saturday I hunted at the Berry, and with the exception of one fisherman who walked by me within 100 yards, I didn't have to compete with anyone else all day. Then on Friday, we hunted a spot where we didn't see ANYONE at all, and got to shoot at birds for a few hours undisturbed. Hunted the same spot yesterday, killed a handful of birds, and the most we saw was one guy drive by with his kid on a wheeler. 

Until things get real cold, you have to get creative, and find spots that are out of the way. If you keep hunting the WMAs, you'll keep fighting off stupid.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Rob I had forgotten how beautiful your pictures are. Nice Job


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i hear a lot of talk about everyone going through the same process of learning and being new to the sport. it just another way to rationalize unethical behaviors. sure people make a few poor choices along the way but this particular area (central to northern utah wma's) has a problem. people around here setup within 75 yards of another hunter and put them in their lane of fire and then proceed to shoot at everything within 100 yards. that's not just part of a learning cure, that's just pure stupid. if it were only ignorance, they would change their behavior when they were politely reminded of the range a 3.5" BB can do damage.

I don't know what it takes make the marshes safer but i'm betting that a number of folks coming out of utah hunters safety aren't getting the message.



stealthwaterfowl said:


> Ya'll crack me up. You all know you did the same thing when you first started. Went out in the marsh with your buddies and got bored when the ducks weren't flyin so you improvised.......


sorry, but i don't know any of my friends who went out shooting shore birds, gulls and anything else flying just for kicks. we were all taught by our parents to respect the game you hunt and eat what you kill. if we just wanted to go get our gun on, we went skeet shooting. i'll get off my soapbox now. and here i thought i wouldn't let myself get drawn into these type of threads this year. -O\__- oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry, but i've never "improvised" and shot protected birds. You logic has no merit. If anything, we shot straight up to try and pepper ourselves. We didn't take out our anger of being where the birds aren't on other targets.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

APD said:


> i hear a lot of talk about everyone going through the same process of learning and being new to the sport. it just another way to rationalize unethical behaviors. sure people make a few poor choices along the way but this particular area (central to northern utah wma's) has a problem. people around here setup within 75 yards of another hunter and put them in their lane of fire and then proceed to shoot at everything within 100 yards. that's not just part of a learning cure, that's just pure stupid. if it were only ignorance, *they would change their behavior when they were politely reminded of the range a 3.5" BB can do damage. *
> 
> exactly
> 
> ...


+1 i agree there motto seems to be "if it flies it dies" but the calling is what i dont agree on its not all that easy to just pick up and call everyone has to learn some time and its not as easy to learn sitting at home you cant see how it affects the birds but this is just my thoughts and opinions


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Ya'll crack me up. You all know you did the same thing when you first started. Went out in the marsh with your buddies and got bored when the ducks weren't flyin so you improvised.......


H*ll no, didn't happen with me, I was actually taught what to do and how to act when hunting by my grandpa and Dad, If I had tried to do half the crap these Utards do on a daily basis, they would had beaten my a** raw. :shock:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> Rob I had forgotten how beautiful your pictures are. Nice Job


Thanks !!

Don't think you have seen this one . I have this one in 20x30 on canvas on my wall .  I did more photography than hunting the last two years , as my son was gone on a mission but now is back . But i am having major back problems , two worn out disks (gone) so not going to being hunting as much as i would like . Even a short trip at Cutler in my kayak on friday killed my back . May have to walk in somewhere next time . Back problems really suck !!


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

Rob. i'm kinda new here....but holly crap, those are BEAUTIFUL. you are good!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

sbs20ga said:


> Rob. i'm kinda new here....but holly crap, those are BEAUTIFUL. you are good!


Thanks !!

Its nice having such beautiful scenery so close to home . Also being at the right place at the right time sure helps . Here is a prime example of being at the right place at the right time .  I need to get another one of these printed for our home . I keep giving them away . :roll:


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

APD said:


> i hear a lot of talk about everyone going through the same process of learning and being new to the sport. it just another way to rationalize unethical behaviors. sure people make a few poor choices along the way but this particular area (central to northern utah wma's) has a problem. people around here setup within 75 yards of another hunter and put them in their lane of fire and then proceed to shoot at everything within 100 yards. that's not just part of a learning cure, that's just pure stupid. if it were only ignorance, they would change their behavior when they were politely reminded of the range a 3.5" BB can do damage.
> 
> I don't know what it takes make the marshes safer but i'm betting that a number of folks coming out of utah hunters safety aren't getting the message.
> 
> ...


Wow, not sure how you got from improvising to me condoning shooting shore birds and sea gulls. Sounds like that's what you did since you gave the example though. Nice job buddy!

What i was saying is that when you and your buddies got board you filled the void by screwing around with the calls, shot your pattern into the water or shot your gun in the air to see if you could land the pellets on you .....

Get off your purple pony computer and go find a new spot instead of complain endlessly about the same spot being ambushed by weekend warrior homers who do it every weekend and you expect it to change


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Sorry, but i've never "improvised" and shot protected birds. You logic has no merit. If anything, we shot straight up to try and pepper ourselves. We didn't take out our anger of being where the birds aren't on other targets.


Yeah instead of going out before light i set up decoys to shoot protected tweetie birds.....thats why i do all that work and spend all that money...so i can go shoot tweetie birds. Come on man, no need to pick pissin matches with people on a forum. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Look i ain't here to argue with people i don't know on a forum, i was just implying that instead of complain about the givin do something different and find a new spot or go further into the swamp than the every saturday homer. Then come on here and write about how your hunt was awesome and you didn't see anybody and you shot your limit.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

was this at FB? if it was i have seen same problem on thursday morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

youre gonna find people like that everywhere you go. i run into them all the time on utah lake. even in the middle of the week. yesterday there was the entire marsh to hunt, no one else out there but us and them, but they set up 50 yards from where i was. every time i had birds working the decoys, even if they cirlced over them way out of range, they still shot at them. it really mad me mad. then a little while later they decided to shoot a goose that flew over when goose season was closed haha 1 short detailed phone call later, the dwr came and had a nice conversation with them. after some paper work was done, they were asked to pick up their stuff and leave


----------



## shedhead (Feb 2, 2009)

fowler50 said:


> was this at FB? if it was i have seen same problem on thursday morning


Welcome to the forum! I know exactly what you are talking about! :roll: I was out past the 5th bridge and there were 3 dumb @$$ kids that shot at everthing! They shot a few birds that they shouldn't have! One was a magpie! Go there to duck hunt or stay the hell out of the marsh!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shedhead said:


> I was out past the 5th bridge and there were 3 dumb @$$ kids that shot at everthing! They shot a few birds that they shouldn't have! One was a *magpie*!


I thought that was a pintail! 

This year I dont even want to bother going out until it gets too cold for the squawkers to go out. Went out over the weekend with Chaser and Nortah and had a fun little shoot, but thats about all I plan on doing until it starts to ice over


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> youre gonna find people like that everywhere you go. i run into them all the time on utah lake. even in the middle of the week. yesterday there was the entire marsh to hunt, no one else out there but us and them, but they set up 50 yards from where i was. every time i had birds working the decoys, even if they cirlced over them way out of range, they still shot at them. it really mad me mad. then a little while later they decided to shoot a goose that flew over when goose season was closed haha 1 short detailed phone call later, the dwr came and had a nice conversation with them. after some paper work was done, they were asked to pick up their stuff and leave


i saw the dwr come out and talk to a group out past the 5th bridge in the turpin yesterday. they needed. but whatever they said to them it didn't work.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

shedhead said:


> fowler50 said:
> 
> 
> > was this at FB? if it was i have seen same problem on thursday morning
> ...


Thanks! Did this happen to u on thursday morning? Cause I was at fifth bridge also when these three stupid teenagers.


----------



## shedhead (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes this was thursday morning! They show up right at shooting hours and screw up any birds that are starting to work into my decoys! Than they shoot random birds and sky bust!


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I think unfornately people think they can do whatever they want in a remote area and that no one is watching. What they have to realize is that they our more responsible sportman and law abiding citizens that our watching than lazy ass slob people with guns that I won't call hunters, it is up to us to do our civic responsibility and report these violations as we see them and word will get out that the'll get a citiation or end up in Jail. It unfortunate that the way this post sounds make out the majority of people hunting our commiting violations and there isn't enough man power to enforce the law. And I hope that is not the case.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

RobK said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Rob I had forgotten how beautiful your pictures are. Nice Job
> ...


Nice photo, Rob. What system are you using. 20x30 is a pretty big enlargement.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

weekend what dont you mean a person that works every day to make a living and tries to find some time on the weekend to go out and do what he loves to do


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

deepwoodshunter2 said:


> weekend what dont you mean a person that works every day to make a living and tries to find some time on the weekend to go out and do what he loves to do


My thoughts as well..
stupid punk kids or weekend warriors they have the right to be there and I am glad for that right! It's public hunting and it's just the way it is.... Sad but true.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wish guys didn't go out shootin everything that moves when they get out there. Those of you who know me know that I love rabbit hunting, but the other day I was walking with Chaser to shoot some ducks and a jack jumped up. But because I was hunting ducks I used a little known technique that is foreign to the younger generation, self control. By exercising self control and not shooting that jack, I was able to blast some birds. Is it that hard kids????? Stop shooting tweety birds and stop scaring the ducks!


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

hey any kid thats only dike hunting that whats to hunt from a boat I hunt ogden bay pm me and we will go hunt its all learning and enjoying the outdoors right..you will have to fight my two sons for the ends of the boat..


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> deepwoodshunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > weekend what dont you mean a person that works every day to make a living and tries to find some time on the weekend to go out and do what he loves to do
> ...


yes true...BUT... have the OTC tags have been approved for squatters yet? :evil: :O•-: the windup torpedoes are ready... :EAT:


----------



## mudDuk935 (Oct 19, 2010)

why is it always bout the kids....i have come upon plenty of "old" guys out there that are not exactly model hunters. last year i had a guy walk up to me telling me he and his 14 year old boy take there plugs out and shot nothing but coots and tweeties, now besides the fact they left the kills out there what kind of example is that for the boy? i am 23 and i admit i know a few in my age group that....well lets just say i dont hunt with them anymore. but lets be honest there are some in any age group. not trying to fight with anyone just trying to stick up for us younger guys that do work our bags off for them dang ducks


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

mudDuk935 said:


> why is it always bout the kids....i have come upon plenty of "old" guys out there that are not exactly model hunters. last year i had a guy walk up to me telling me he and his 14 year old boy take there plugs out and shot nothing but coots and tweeties, now besides the fact they left the kills out there what kind of example is that for the boy? i am 23 and i admit i know a few in my age group that....well lets just say i dont hunt with them anymore. but lets be honest there are some in any age group. not trying to fight with anyone just trying to stick up for us younger guys that do work our bags off for them dang ducks


+1. Nicely Said


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

every one just hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > huntingbuddy said:
> ...


 I hope i am not hijacking this thread TOO much . Had my butt shewed before for going off track but i think some threads get a little testy at times . 

I have a Canon 20 d and 5D with a 17-40mmf4l lens . I have had 20x30 prints made off both but the 5D i can go larger , But 20x30 is WAY big enough .


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Take-EM said:


> Seriously!!! Last night I had two guys shoot @ ducks working my decoys...over me!!! After we had our words they claimed that they thought my decoys were actual ducks....DumbA**s


LOL, would that constitute as a UTARD?


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

DJS said:


> I had 2 guys walk up and start talking **** because I was on their "island" out at Ogden Bay last Saturday.
> 
> Don't bother getting there early either, they show up like 20 min before shooting time and **** because your in their spot.
> 
> ...


I wrote my name in the mud on that island so i didden't have to get up early


----------

